# Lungworms in dogs



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi all,

As I have seen fox poop mentioned in posts about all of the yucky things dogs get themselves into, I thought I would share this:

I just read an article that specifically pertains to Ontario, Canada, though may already be an issue elsewhere across Canada, the USA, or on other continents.

Here is the article - it serves as a good heads up about lungworms: http://www.wormsandgermsblog.com/2015/03/articles/animals/dogs/lungworms-in-ontario-dog/


----------

